# Boat in distress



## Chimpie (Oct 8, 2007)

Okay, so the boat is not in distress now, but if it was you'd know exactly what to do.







This was actually taken by me just yesterday as a friend and I were heading out to grab a bite to eat. I couldn't help but take a picture.

Chimp B)


----------



## firecoins (Oct 8, 2007)

Its upside down because

A. Anything upside down means "in distress"

B.  If you can read it, you should be doing it.


----------



## Amack (Oct 18, 2007)

lol...excellent


----------

